# Cute Lil' Stuart



## theRatGirl (Feb 25, 2015)

My friend's corn snake refused to eat this little fuzzy mouse, so I decided to raise it. I got him to eat kitten formula and I massaged him. He is so cute. My old dog, Daisy, decided to let him crawl all over her and nest in her fur.


----------



## Grawrisher (Sep 10, 2013)

Tis cute! I look forward to following the adventures of stuart!


----------

